# My New Ar15 Build



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

This is all I have to post for the time being. No idea when I will be getting the upper receiver, but shouldn't be too long. I've been taking my time with this rifle, wanting to build something I'll finally be happy with. 
I'll update the thread as I add things.

Daniel Defense Lower Receiver
Lewis Machine and Tool (LMT) internals (Hammer and trigger assembly, mag release, selector switch...)
Bravo Company 6 position reciever extension (buffer tube) 
Bravo Company buffer spring and "H" buffer. 
Magpul ACS collapsible stock
Magpul MOE pistol grip.
Magpul aluminum oversized trigger guard


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

I don't know anything about the AR but why so many people build them and modify them. Can't you just buy an original AR to a gun store ? Is it because it's cheaper or the stock ones are not as good ?
I'm not criticizing btw, just wondering !


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

That ACS stock looks awesome. I've been toying with the idea of replacing my Vltor Emod. The ACS came out 2 weeks after I bought the Emod and I've been kicking myself ever since.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

matc said:


> That ACS stock looks awesome. I've been toying with the idea of replacing my Vltor Emod. The ACS came out 2 weeks after I bought the Emod and I've been kicking myself ever since.


In all honesty Dan, while I love the ACS, I only like it a little more then the Emod. The only way I'd replace the Emod for the ACS is for a even up trade. This is just me....I wouldn't take a big hit to replace your stock if I were you. 
While the ACS is just a sweet stock, so is the Emod.
If you wish, I'll keep an eye out for you for someone running a ACS thats looking to trade for a Emod. I'm assuming you'll be looking for a black one?


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

i also dont know alot about AR's. but im liking that desert caramel colour on the stock along with the black. its going to look wicked when finished


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

matc said:


> I don't know anything about the AR but why so many people build them and modify them. Can't you just buy an original AR to a gun store ? Is it because it's cheaper or the stock ones are not as good ?
> I'm not criticizing btw, just wondering !


AR15's are pretty much like Honda Civic's you see rolling in the hood. Great cars, reliable as hell and so much you can do to them. Underbody kits, countless spoilers, hoods, exhaust, intake systems, suspension/rims. Pretty much a weapon as customizable as a poor persons Ghetto car lol. My way of putting it in modern day terms lmao.


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

Thanks for the explanation Lifer


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Lifer374 said:


> In all honesty Dan, while I love the ACS, I only like it a little more then the Emod. The only way I'd replace the Emod for the ACS is for a even up trade. This is just me....I wouldn't take a big hit to replace your stock if I were you.
> While the ACS is just a sweet stock, so is the Emod.
> If you wish, I'll keep an eye out for you for someone running a ACS thats looking to trade for a Emod. I'm assuming you'll be looking for a black one?


That's why I haven't done it yet. Little or no difference in quality or function, I just like the look of the ACS better. If you find anyone with a black one who wants to trade by all means send them my way.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Quite the step up from the last AR.......Nicely done Sir......Whats the plans for completion....


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

99 percent of all ARs will never be used for their true purpose. They are fun to build and cool to customize. That is why they are popular.

For real work, day in day out patrol, a bone stock bushmaster is an excellent weapon. You do not want a bunch of toys hanging on a workhorse.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

armac said:


> For real work, day in day out patrol, a bone stock bushmaster is an excellent weapon. You do not want a bunch of toys hanging on a workhorse.


For real work? LOL. 
Holy sh*t if your department is issuing BM's for patrol, you guys are totally jacked the f*ck up. Tell your amorers to go take a class at EAG, Vickers or Tigerswan with a stock Bushmaster AR and come back to you...see what happens. THEY WILL FAIL. I only hope for your safety and for the safety of your fellow officers that you don't realize that while on the job. 
I can see why its easy for departments to issue Bushmasters, they flooded the market along with discounts for LE, so it'd be easy for a department to be attracted to them.

I hear you on the weight of a stock gun especially being a soldier, I had to live with this weapon system on my side everyday, everywhere I went. On the other hand, you guys carry them in the trunk of you cars unless the situation dictates...lol. Not the same. A fully loaded AR completely modified with dependable accessories isn't going to be a problem at all as long as its used for short periods of time. 
A KISS rifle (keep it simple stupid), bone stock with no major changes to the preformance of the gun. Good for departments or units that don't have the time to train the personel with a more capable weapon system. 
However, a realiable optic and a light are not by anymeans "toys". But I do hear you that there is junk out there (a ton actually). 
In the opinion of most gun fighters, a light is an abosolute must on any defensive firearm.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

AKSkirmish said:


> Quite the step up from the last AR.......Nicely done Sir......Whats the plans for completion....


Hey AK,
My plans are to go with a Bravo Company 14.5" hammer forged barrel running a mid-length gas system. Probably go with a Smith-Vortex flash hider. 
BCG is undecided....
Rail system will be a Daniel Defense 12" free float light rail.

A temporary optic will be a EoTech that I deployed with. After I have more money down the road I'll replace the EoTech with a Trijicon Accupoint TR24 on Larue rings.

Insight Procyon flash light mounted on the 12 o'clock rail.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

Not in the trunk. Right beside us. In the last year, on the border, where there is more shootouts than anywhere else right now. There has been one shoot with an AR, by border patrol.

We carry ARs 24 hours a day 7 days a week. Qualify with them twice a year, with no problems.

Enjoy your toy. Mine is nothing more than a tool for work. Nothing to get excited about.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

Armac ill try not to turn this into a flame war, but there is a reason special forces/swat all use those "toys". Just because a border walking wanna be texas bad ass doesnt know how to properly use tactical combat accessories doesnt mean they dont have there purpose. Countless hours of testing goes into combat lights,lazers, grips, and attachments so real soldiers"not border walkers" can put them to use.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

Cool thanks for clearing that up. I will leave this for the SF guys here.

Have a great day, high speed.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

Most Sf guys are very intelligent therefore they dont live in texas, I served my time in the Navy as an AO, did TAD time overseas, And have spent alot of time on range as a assistant range master. Ive had close quarters combat traning along with forced entry methods. I can vouch for alot of things ei. trijicon will beat open sights 9 times out of 10









*grammar edit*

Going that route i guess you have had combat knife training since thats what you own "avatar" ? For a law enforcement officer your not very bright


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Its just clear to me that if your department is issuing Bushmasters for duty carry, have absolutly no idea or concern for providing you guys with proper equipment.

Along side of that, I know your department also issued you guys with Generation 4 Glocks. There has hardly been a few departments do this for reason of the guide rod assembly/spring being a new design, has had severe problems with this that have Glock, now concidering redoing the whole design. Your department issued these? I'm sorry man, no way. 
Why on earth your department would issue these brand new, not battle proven models to their men is beyond me...Must have money to burn, and need the newest toys I guess, and who cares if they don't run right.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

Yep just like most Law enforcement officers, Underpaid, Barely trained, Poorly equiped, bullet catchers


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

When I wasnt toting the 240 Bravo and was lucky enough to carry an M4 in combat, all I had was an Acog, tac light, and forgrip. On my personal Colt I have all the same with the addition of a laser sight and bipods. I'll post pics later.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

TheWayThingsR said:


> When I wasnt toting the 240 Bravo and was lucky enough to carry an M4 in combat, all I had was an Acog, tac light, and forgrip. On my personal Colt I have all the same with the addition of a laser sight and bipods. I'll post pics later.


More details plz







Brand of light ? harris bipod ?


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Lifer374 said:


> Its just clear to me that if your department is issuing Bushmasters for duty carry, have absolutly no idea or concern for providing you guys with proper equipment.


So what exactly makes a rifle 'relialble' enough for self defense/combat and why are the cheaper one's not reliable? I know alot of AR guys turn up their noses at the likes of my DPMS but seriously that gun's pretty damn reliable imho. I've shot 500-600 rounds out of it in one day without cleaning it, rapid fired it till the oil smoked off the barrel, smashed mags into it and ripped them out doing high speed changes, ran everything from shitty russian steel cased ammo to Lake City M855 through it, and it's never jammed, never seized up, never failed to fire......I can honestly say that in an emergency situation where I had to defend myself, I would't be worried about it failing to function.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

Ba20 said:


> Yep just like most Law enforcement officers, Underpaid, Barely trained, Poorly equiped, bullet catchers


My lights just flickered here. Hope the pole jockey here is tactically cool as you.........


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

yeah but even if he isnt he'll still be making more than you


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Ba20 said:


> yeah but even if he isnt he'll still be making more than you


I respect you because you served, as I did, but I'm also going into LE. Have SOME respect. The Chicago burbs start their officers around 60K, without overtime. That's pretty damn good pay starting out. But unfortunately I'm going federal which is less pay, BUT better perks.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Piranha Dan said:


> Its just clear to me that if your department is issuing Bushmasters for duty carry, have absolutly no idea or concern for providing you guys with proper equipment.


So what exactly makes a rifle 'relialble' enough for self defense/combat and why are the cheaper one's not reliable? I know alot of AR guys turn up their noses at the likes of my DPMS but seriously that gun's pretty damn reliable imho. I've shot 500-600 rounds out of it in one day without cleaning it, rapid fired it till the oil smoked off the barrel, smashed mags into it and ripped them out doing high speed changes, ran everything from shitty russian steel cased ammo to Lake City M855 through it, and it's never jammed, never seized up, never failed to fire......I can honestly say that in an emergency situation where I had to defend myself, I would't be worried about it failing to function.
[/quote]

Dan, it just boils down to a good amount of manufacturers out there do not produce rifles that are up to military specification (or Mil-Spec) in terms of metal/spring tolerences and fail miserably at inspecting the products they're putting out. 
RRA, BM, Olies, DPMS are all examples that do not do this.
-Not properly (or not at all) staking of the receiver plate to the castle nut.
-Extremely weak stakings of the gas/carrier key on top of the bolt carrier
-No M4 feedramps (debateable if really needed) 
-No extractor spring insert 
-Bolt carriers that are not "Magnetic Partical Inspected" (MPI) that are shot peened and "High Pressure Tested" (HPT)
-Barrels that are not MPI, HPT or chrome lined.
This could just be the tip of the ice berg as well.

I am not saying by any means:
"Dan, you need to go out and sell your rifle for a LMT!" 
And I understand completely being happy running what you've got. I've had two Bushmasters. One of them I've fired just about 1K rounds through (the newer one of the two). The other had around 3K - 4K through it. Hardly any problems at all in terms of feeding ammo, especially through the newest rifle. But what I did have problems with was mounting optics on top of both my BM's flat tops. They always sat crooked...whether it was my EoTech or my Aimpoint. The problem was not the red dot mounts but the rails on the flat top of the upper receivers were both not to spec. 
On the other hand, my best friends bolt cracked on his Rock River Arms AR after only a thousand or so rounds.
I've seen castle nuts come loose too.

I had sold my older BM and decided after all this "chart" buisness came out that I would make corrections to my BM and be done with it. Making some of these changes to these rifles GREATLY improves the realibily of these guns as well as increasing their service life. 
The first thing on my list was a new BCG. My Bushmaster Bolt carrier was a semi auto "unshrouded" carrier. Not only was this carrier not MPI and HPT, but when you looked at the bottum of this BCG, it was open exposing the base of the firing pin. When you crack a shot off, as the round exits the barrel and gases behind that round travel back to your BCG via the gas tube, pushing back the carrier, what is making contact with the hammer cocking it back as the BCG travels rearward is the actual base of the firing pin. 
Firing pins break under this stress when the gun is being ran hard, say your in a class of some kind. 
A full auto BCG keeps that base of the firing pin completely shrouded, making the carrier c*ck the hammer.

Then, I started looking into twist rates of barrels (mine being a 1:9) and realized that a 1:7 is much more suitable for a gun thats going to be used for defense being able to handle heavier loads. That on top of my issues with the flatop meant that I was going to be looking at a whole new upper. 
If I'm going that far...I might as well go all the way.

This just me. 
It's all really is based on what your plan is for this gun...I can't stress enough reading the "chart" and bringing your rifle as "far to the left" as you can IF you're looking for your DPMS to be more then a range gun.
If a range/hobby gun is all that it really needs to be and its feeding ammo well for you, do nothing and enjoy shooting it!









Link to "The AR-15 comparison Chart"


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

TheWayThingsR said:


> On my personal Colt I have all the same with the addition of a laser sight and bipods. I'll post pics later.


TWTR-
Put up a pick of your Colt here if you would. That goes to you too Armac and everyone else. I always love checking out everyones AR's. Something I never get sick of.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Here it is a while back, Lifer. I'll get some updated pics soon.

View attachment 197823


View attachment 197824


View attachment 197825


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Nice dude. 
What kind of magazine is that?


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Just posted this not long ago but what the hell.
DPMS "Lite 16"
Magpul MOE Handguard 
Magpul AFG (On Magpul Rail)
Laserlyte K-15 Laser Sight (On Magpul Rail)
Barska 4x20mm Scope
Magpule Polymer Trigger Guard
Magpul MIAD Grip W/ 3 round storage plug
Vltor EMOD Stock
Next planned mod is a Magpul B.A.D. Lever


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

Ba20 said:


> yeah but even if he isnt he'll still be making more than you


My apologies good sir. I never realized the quality of your trade's compensation or extensive training. The pole monkeys I see appear to be contrtacted indigent homeless folk with some primate skills used in their climbing technique.

Now that I have been informed of the elitness of the trade I am in awe of you and embarassed to have questioned your tactical knowledge.

Carry on good sir and forgive us lowly public servants.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

After thinking about how my last comment may have come across, I will end on this note Mr.Armac do not confuse my profession with those of the non-union and untrained type. They are not capable nor allowed to work on the high voltages that i am. As far as my military tactical training goes I know what i am capable of and what i can accomplish when given the proper "tools" Have a great day Sir


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

I'll see if i cant get some pics of my ladies up, There silenced


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Alright ladies....








Lets at least try to keep this on topic.

Still waiting to see more of p-fury's AR's.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Here's another picture of my little war room:


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

I had forgotten to update this.

This is how its looking right now. Still need to get a Bolt Carrier Group and charging handle, Rail panels, back up sights and a sling. 
A few other odds and ends as well but thats the just of it.

Here's some crappy pics...I'll take better pics after I get the panels.


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

I have always wanted to build an AR. But I have always been an AK guy. Every time I want to buy a lower I just can't stop thinking about just getting another AK Maybe one day tho? Quick question, are stag ARs ok? I will just be shooting for fun. In a real scary situation I will always grab the AK.









TWTR, love the war room shots. I just started working on mine.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Uncle Jesse said:


> Quick question, are stag ARs ok? I will just be shooting for fun.


Yes they are. 
If you're looking to buy an AR just for plinking/hobby, there really aren't too many manufacturers that won't serve you well.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

not my thing bye any means (I'm a clay killer) still thanks for sharing!

On a side note I think one of my clay guns (Hoff K-80 sporting and P. guns MX2000 and MX skeet) could buy about 5-10 AR's, my stocks are worth more than most AR's not including the fore arm.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2010)

Lifer374 said:


> I had forgotten to update this.
> 
> This is how its looking right now. Still need to get a Bolt Carrier Group and charging handle, Rail panels, back up sights and a sling.
> A few other odds and ends as well but thats the just of it.
> ...


So where do you play Airsoft?

Just kidding. That's really an awesome rifle.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Thanks Bull.

I ended up finding an awesome deal on arfcom from a vendor going straight through Daniel Defense. The upper receiver, 12" DD rail system, low profile gas block, mid length gas system, pinned YHM flash hider and barrel which is hammer forged, 14.5" long 1:7 twist with M4 feed ramps. 
All good to go for $560 shipped to my house. BCG and charging handle would be extra though.

Thats quite an amazing deal concidering the rail alone retails for $350.

If anyones interested in getting one, shoot me a PM and I'll get back with you.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Looking awesome man. Keep em coming I want to see this thing when it's done.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

i love the benchwarmers here literally telling someone who actually works on the border "in the sh*t" how it's done, and how his issue is inadequite. i find it hilarious that someone who has absolutely ZERO border patrol or even law enforcement experience beyond being in the goddamn navy, is trying to tell someone who actually lives and works ON THE BORDER, in the law enforcement field, is trying to explain how a tacticool AR-15 is soooo superior to a bushmaster.

here's a tidbit of info, bushmasters are everywhere, last i checked, they shoot bullets, and when those bullets hit you, you get wounded or die. they serve their purpose therefore. most police departments dont have the money to make a bushmaster a hobby. thats why police departments aren't issued with damascus handmade butterfly knives. ever seen a KA-BAR? it's a flat piece of stamped steel, sharpened, to serve a purpose. that's ALL a bushmaster is, it's a tool for getting a job done. what next, you're going to tell him how his glock is inferior? how they should be issuing nighthawk customs for sidearms? give me a friggin break. this is what kills me about this forum.

armac might not be the most likeable person here, but when it comes to defending the border, i'd bet more than a few dollars that he might know a bit more about it than most people here.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

I am likeable.But I speak my mind, which is not always popular.

Oh well.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

One factory down...very likely more will follow. A lot of people believe the ACR was BM's last ditch effort to save the company, but its inferior to the SCAR and was dismissed during the army trials.

http://www.wlbz2.com/news/local/story.aspx?storyid=140664&catid=3

Not that I'm happy about this at all...

I just wish that BM would of done the right thing a long time ago. Improve the product you are flooding the market with to the levels of competeing manufacturers that are producing better weapons with much higher tolerances for nearly the same suggested retail. Or, lower the price of what you're putting out.

Bushmaster - $1,300
Daniel Defense - $1,300
Lewis Machine and Tool - $1,272.62

From a buisness standpoint, they did the right thing. They flooded the market. They were everywhere and easily obtainable to any LEO/Security/civilian.

But what do I know, I'm just a "benchwarmer". I've never done anytime with a gun in my hands...right?


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

I held an ACR at a gun show but never got a chance to fire one....seemed like a well put together machine but $2000+ for what's basically a plastic AR15? Nah. 2 large could get me into a crappy .50BMG.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

hey bud, i've fired every caliber under the sun, i shot an M82a1 and hit the 10 ring at 250yds...does that make me a sniper? sh*t no...if a group of actual sharpshooters was shooting the sh*t in front of me, im not going to start telling them how their remington 700's are inferior to my AR-30...that'd be STOOPID.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

r1dermon said:


> hey bud, i've fired every caliber under the sun, i shot an M82a1 and hit the 10 ring at 250yds...does that make me a sniper? sh*t no...if a group of actual sharpshooters was shooting the sh*t in front of me, im not going to start telling them how their remington 700's are inferior to my AR-30...that'd be STOOPID.


Better not start ragging on the 700 or I'll tell you your stoopid.








If I ever hit the lottery, the M82A1 is on my list of things to buy. They're actually for sale to civialians...if you have about $12,000-$14,000 dollers.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

they can be found cheaper than that man...about 7-9 grand without glass...


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Piranha Dan said:


> hey bud, i've fired every caliber under the sun, i shot an M82a1 and hit the 10 ring at 250yds...does that make me a sniper? sh*t no...if a group of actual sharpshooters was shooting the sh*t in front of me, im not going to start telling them how their remington 700's are inferior to my AR-30...that'd be STOOPID.


*Better not start ragging on the 700 or I'll tell you your stoopid*.








If I ever hit the lottery, the M82A1 is on my list of things to buy. They're actually for sale to civialians...if you have about $12,000-$14,000 dollers.








[/quote]

I will........


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

r1dermon said:


> they can be found cheaper than that man...about 7-9 grand without glass...


True, you usually pay less then MSRP...but hell if I'm going to spend that much money I'm going for the whole package.....40X Leupold, the on-board targeting computer, the whole nine yards.....come on, how badass would it be to have a gun that comes with it's own targeting computer?


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

remington 700 is a nice platform, but there are cheaper bolt guns that outperform it out of the box. savage 110 comes to mind. dont get me wrong though, if im buying an all out accurate bolt gun in 30 cal, it's going to be a remington 700, because eventually i can get it there...but for super accurate range plinking without breaking the bank, savage 110 is a complete package.

and i actually have shot the barret. it was a mule. not a "kick" in the traditional sense, a 12gauge still hits harder, but the gun pushes you back...i was leaned into the scope, and each shot stood me up. the particular setup i shot had a swarovski 5-30x50 scope. the SF guy who owned it told me the scope alone was 10k, and it had to be sent back to swarovski every year to be pressure tested with nitrogen. he was cool as hell though. let me shoot 3 rounds free of charge, and those BMGs aint cheap.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

r1dermon said:


> *remington 700 is a nice platform, but there are cheaper bolt guns that outperform it out of the box. savage 110 comes to mind. dont get me wrong though, if im buying an all out accurate bolt gun in 30 cal, it's going to be a remington 700, because eventually i can get it there...but for super accurate range plinking without breaking the bank, savage 110 is a complete package*.
> 
> and i actually have shot the barret. it was a mule. not a "kick" in the traditional sense, a 12gauge still hits harder, but the gun pushes you back...i was leaned into the scope, and each shot stood me up. the particular setup i shot had a swarovski 5-30x50 scope. the SF guy who owned it told me the scope alone was 10k, and it had to be sent back to swarovski every year to be pressure tested with nitrogen. he was cool as hell though. let me shoot 3 rounds free of charge, and those BMGs aint cheap.


Maybe for you.......But christ one can argue about this for damn near years.......especially if you want to talk about cheap and accurate out of the box guns...many will out perform that savage as well-for same price range......and even cheaper to boot......

And the talk was about a 700 and AR-30 to begin with....









Anyhow I do know that you like these little arguements/whatever you want to call them.....I'm just not for the long drawn out process of that stuff...lol

So lets just agree to disagree R1


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

yeah guy...so how about them ar-15's?


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

r1dermon said:


> yeah guy...so how about them ar-15's?


Holy sh*t, are you actually trying to bring this back on topic after that derail! Cool thanks.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Lifer374 said:


> yeah guy...so how about them ar-15's?


Holy sh*t, are you actually trying to bring this back on topic after that derail! Cool thanks.








[/quote]
Ever notice how hard it is to talk about one gun without that happening?


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

Lifer374 said:


> yeah guy...so how about them ar-15's?


Holy sh*t, are you actually trying to bring this back on topic after that derail! Cool thanks.








[/quote]

no sh*t...maybe next time you shouldn't derail your own thread...


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

love the AR15 i agree just a plan stock AR is all you need.



armac said:


> 99 percent of all ARs will never be used for their true purpose. They are fun to build and cool to customize. That is why they are popular.
> 
> For real work, day in day out patrol, a bone stock bushmaster is an excellent weapon. You do not want a bunch of toys hanging on a workhorse.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Just received my new selector, panels, bolt carrier group and charging handle.

Charging handle is a BCM "Gunfighter". For those out there not familiar, its a new design that takes all the pressure off of the single tiny roll pin used on a standard CH release lever to unlatch it from the receiver. 
One of those things that I've never tried out but could see the use in the new design. Racking the CH back the way I do with my support hand could give me problems.

This selector switch is just plain awesome. 
It literally makes the LMT selector I had previously on this gun feel like total junk. 
Very smooth and very crisp, positive click when it engages. On top of that, you're able to choose from different styles of levers for each side of your reciever when you order this selector from the manufacturer. I'm a lefty, so I went with the "standard" on the right side and the "short/thin" on the opposite side. Now I no longer have that annoying selector rubbing into the meat of my firing hand. 
You get to choose three different lever styles when you make your order. Problem is that this selector is friggen expensive. $70 shipped. I love it, but I won't be buying another for any other AR's.

These Magpul panels are pretty much my favorite kind of rail panel. I've tried a lot of different kinds too. I think I have 7 panels on both of my side (3 o'clock and 9 o'clock) rails. Each panel is a 2 piece design that after they're locked together are surprizing tight with extremely limited play...almost nonexsistant. 
I've bought many different kinds of panels for my rails and was always disappointed with the amount of wiggle I'd get from pretty much all of them....some worse then others.
These Magpuls are great rail panels and have a very good price tag. One package which will contain enough panels to cover one rail of a carbine length rail system should cost a little under $8.

If any AR owners are interested in more information, let me know.

Next I'll be working on an ambi-Mag release. I had my eye on the new Troy design, but with "ambi" controls be the new "in thing" for the AR-15, I might as well wait until after Shot Show. There will most likely be some new designs coming out.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

I need that BCM gunfighter......I actually need the whole setup...

I'm thinking about selling my SBR and my other Ar and just going with the C-A version........It's just under 3K and see many benefits over these standard Ar platforms....

Are you familar with the C-A's AR?



Lifer374 said:


> Just received my new selector, panels, bolt carrier group and charging handle.
> 
> Charging handle is a BCM "Gunfighter". For those out there not familiar, its a new design that takes all the pressure off of the single tiny roll pin used on a standard CH release level to unlatch it from the receiver.
> One of those things that I've never tried out but could see the use in the new design. Racking the CH back the way I do with my support hand could give me problems.
> ...


Comming along nicely man.....Got a hell of a setup thats for sure.......


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

That's sweet. I didn't know you were lefty. You might want to consider adding magpul's B.A.D. lever. It's supposed to be used to recock the gun with your trigger finger after loading another mag, but If you're reloading with your right hand you can just as easily depress it with your thumb after you slide a fresh mag in.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

AKSkirmish said:


> That's sweet. I didn't know you were lefty. You might want to consider adding magpul's B.A.D. lever. It's supposed to be used to recock the gun with your trigger finger after loading another mag, but If you're reloading with your right hand you can just as easily depress it with your thumb after you slide a fresh mag in.


Dan the jury's still out on that one for me and I'll tell you why. If I get one of those its going to be right tight up close to where this new mag release for a southpaw will be. Kind of creating a cluster of sh*t right there on the left side of the reciever. I don't want to have to "try to find the mag release button just past the bad lever bar". I know thats just setting myself up for failure. 
So it came down to a ambi-mag release button OR the Bad Lever, but not both. The Mag button is far more important to me then being able to hit a bolt release with my support hand. Both of these speed you up, but having the handicap of having use my support hand to both eject the empty mag AND load a full mag IMO is the greater of the two issues.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Sorry bout that
I would be talking about this
http://www.store.christensenarms.com/CA-15-Recon_p_65.html


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

I've heard of the manufacturer but don't really know hardly anything about them honestly. 
I'm really not planning a SBR project so a piston gun is something thats not really nessassary for me.

I've heard some really good things about LMT's piston though. MSR is about a grand less but of coarse your not getting a carbon barrel.
http://www.lmtstore.com/complete-weapon-systems-firearms-guns/cqb-mrp-defender-model-piston-16.html
That Christensen is a very nice looking AR man. 3K though...ouch buddy.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Lifer374 said:


> I've heard of the manufacturer but don't really know hardly anything about them honestly.
> I'm really not planning a SBR project so a piston gun is something thats not really nessassary for me.
> 
> I've heard some really good things about LMT's piston though. MSR is about a grand less but of coarse your not getting a carbon barrel.
> ...


I really like the piston system and the reduce cleaning aspects.Neither of what I own are....So I was looking into them-I can find nice cheaper conversions for what I got...But thats just one upgrade up the many it needs anyhow. so I was looking into this cause I already have a custom 300 win mag from them. be nice to have a pair-and still have something not seen everyday. 3k is alot. But after selling or even parting out what I currently have-It wouldn't be much cash on top of what I can make from them.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Got my flip up sights. Kind of had to take care of other financial responsibilities so I was unable to get the Troy's...had to settle for the Magpul Generation 2 MBUS's. Not bad at all really.

Trying the skateboard deck tape on the Pmags based off of some threads I've read praising it...so far I'm really not that impressed. Biggest problem is the tape wanting to grab the material on my mag pouches.


















Need a better camera.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

I just got the sig sauer mosquito 22 caliber. It is badass!


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

thats really awesome
i so want to own a nice gun like that
something to make a bit of a project

something i especially can enjoy at the range when its ready

how much would something like that go brand new?


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Central said:


> how much would something like that go brand new?


Its hard to put a price on it when I think about it. Most of the time, you purchase an AR for "x" amount of dollars and end up replacing a bunch of components. And thats totally cool....Especially when its your first setup. 
But really I knew right away what I wanted to run on this gun, so I built it from the ground up using the components (Stock, grips, panels, sights....) that I wanted, and not replacing anything.

If I had to put a price tag on it, it would be somewhere in the neighborhood of $2,250 give or take. And no, this build didn't happen over night...it took me a great deal of time to get to where I am. One of the many advantages to building it piece by piece is finding the sales...I found some ridiculous sales on quality parts and it saved me big time. 
Like everything else, just have to know where and when to look.

Found these on Smartgunner....

Stock Mid length gas system
http://www.smartgunner.com/Daniel-Defense-M4-Mid-XVM.aspx

Stock carbine length gas system:
http://www.smartgunner.com/Daniel-Defense-M4-Carbine-XV.aspx

Mid-Length with 9" Omega X rail system /// I'm pretty sure this is the rifle Scrappy just recently purchased. 
http://www.smartgunner.com/Daniel-Defense-M4-Carbine-XV-1.aspx

Carbine length with 12" Omega X rail with cut out for front sight base (FSP)
http://www.smartgunner.com/Daniel-Defense-M4-Carbine.aspx


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2011)

Lifer374 said:


> I'm a lefty...


As am I. The gunshop near me has a really cool Left-handed Stag Arms flattop AR-15 (NJ legal with non-collapsable stock and no real flashhider). I like it, but it's $950 used, with no sights or optics. Thta's a lot of money considering the limited use I would get out of it in North Jersey.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Bullsnake said:


> I'm a lefty...


As am I. The gunshop near me has a really cool Left-handed Stag Arms flattop AR-15 (NJ legal with non-collapsable stock and no real flashhider). I like it, but it's $950 used, with no sights or optics. Thta's a lot of money considering the limited use I would get out of it in North Jersey.

















[/quote]

I was majorly thinking about one of those a few years ago Bull. Throw out my two cents...
Its a non standard upper receiver and bolt carrier group to allow the used brass to eject out the left side. Magazine release is still set up for a right handed shooter and if I remember correctly the rifle still does not come with a ambidextrous safety selector. 
What it boils down to for me is that I'm paying extra for something that really doesn't bother me in the first place (having the standard setup of brass ejecting out the right).
On top of that, if there is a need to replace components in the bolt/bolt carrier group or upper it makes things more difficult being non standard.
My hats off to Stag for putting it out there for south paw shooters to purchase but the reason other manufacturers are not following suit is because the negatives outweigh the benefits.

$950 is just plain too much for a used Stag. If you were even considering spending that kind of money I would heavily recommend the stock carbine on the second link I posted on my last post. Down the road you can pick up a ambidextrous safety selector switch for around $20 and then a Troy ambidextrous magazine release for about $60 and be good to go. 
Daniel Defense would send you that rifle with a 16" threaded barrel so you can attach any kind of compensator, avoiding NJ's ban on flash hiders. When it come's to pinning a telescoping stock, its fairly easy to pin one making it fixed. I'm confident that DD would do that in house as well...you would just have to know what length you would want it.


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2011)

Thanks for the info.

Here is the left-handed Remington 870 I bought recently.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

I love AR's, but like armac said, it was nothing more than a toy for me. It is an expensive hobby. I have too many hobbies as is, so I sold all my fire arms that I don't actually use (hunting, trap). Cept for one of my handguns which was a gift.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Lifer374 said:


> I was majorly thinking about one of those a few years ago Bull. Throw out my two cents...
> Its a non standard upper receiver and bolt carrier group to allow the used brass to eject out the left side. Magazine release is still set up for a right handed shooter and if I remember correctly the rifle still does not come with a ambidextrous safety selector.
> What it boils down to for me is that I'm paying extra for something that really doesn't bother me in the first place (having the standard setup of brass ejecting out the right).


+1....if the mag release and safety had been backwards too I would've gone for a lefty but all it does is shoot the brass out the wrong side....and when something breaks try finding parts for it.


----------

